# Respaldar programa de plc 5/40 allen bradley



## shaggyto1983 (Ene 17, 2008)

hola...

Necesito respaldar el programa del plc 5/40 allen bradley utilizando el puerto serial DB25 que tiene en una PG siemens

NO se como hacerlo.... para poder comunicar el pg con el plc... y necesito respaldar el programa ya que se quiere hacer una modificacion de el....

El pg tiene un MPI/DP DB9 para comunicarlo se necesita un cable normal DB25 a DB9? 

Cualquier ayuda sera bien recibida.... gracias


----------



## Inductor (Abr 4, 2008)

Para poder respaldar necesitas el software de Allen-Bradley Y el software requiere una PC con terminal PIC o tarjeta PCMK con su cable no entiendo bien tu duda explicamelo un poco mas.


----------



## chimuelin50940 (Jul 20, 2011)

necesariamente requeriras los softwares RSLinx y RSlogix 5 , ademas del cable de comunicacion serial o una tageta de comunicacion 1784-PCMK, el cable serial lo puedes contruir tu  mismo, busca la infrmacion sobre el controlador PLC-5 en la pagina de Rockwell Automation.
Ojo. la PG que tienes se utiliza para los controladores de la mca. siemens.


----------

